# The Other Side of the Story-Say It Ain't So!



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2008)

Goodweed's thread of weird stuff you love to eat got me thinking about the other side of the story.

What generally popular foods that most everyone loves do you hate???

For me it's:

Lasagna

Most stuffed pastas (ravioli, tortellini, canneloni, stuffed shells, etc).

Mustard (exept for hot dogs and pastrami).


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2008)

Interesting Andy M ----

I don't like mayo or anything that is made with it
I don't like tuna, lamb or veal
I don't care for soda
Not a huge fan of friend foods (except french fries)


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2008)

Fish & Chips
hamburgers


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 24, 2008)

Grits, oatmeal, tuna fish (or any kind of fish), peas.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmm, that _most_ people like?
Most of the people _I know_ like sauerkraut, but I can only tolerate it with a hot dog or brat and lots of yellow mustard.
Most people I know like horseradish, but I won't eat it unless I'm making shrimp cocktail sauce with it, and then only if I am eating shrimp cocktail.
I don't eat yellow squash or sweet potatoes.... and most people I know do. I won't even eat the marshmallows off the top of whichever one it is that gets made that way.

miniman....... fish and chips? Are you serious? (lol)
I thought that was like the national food over there.....


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2008)

Sauerkraut! It's not allowed in my house...YUCK!!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 24, 2008)

ketchup .. but like heinz 57 ..


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 24, 2008)

Raw tomatoes.  No way, no how.  My mother used to think every little kid loved cherry tomatoes.  I proved her wrong.

Cooked spinach.  The smell makes me nauseous.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

Beans, lamb, cooked cabbage, unless it's saurkraut, brussel sprouts, rutabega, califlower, calves liver (but love chicken liver),
canned meat - like spam, or cold cuts like head cheese, spiced ham, olive loaf (but love all kinds of olives) squash, anything curry, rare - like bloody, meat, limburger cheese - although I've never eaten it - can't get past the smell. That's typical stuff americans eat. Unusual stuff that Anthony Bordain or on Bizarre Foods -NO WAY!!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 24, 2008)

scalloped potatoes, saurkrout (but I like the smell of it...),brussel sprouts, raw onions, or horse radish.....


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

chocolate & coffee.
used to love 'em, till caffeine began making me jittery. now i don't like thier aroma.


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2008)

Coffee...I even hate the smell of it.


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

another few- carrotcake, spice breads, margarine.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 24, 2008)

Hamburger (and any other food) Helper (gag!)

Bakery cakes (bland)

Wonder Bread (pasty)

Lamb (stinky)


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

*meatloaf!!!*
*coffee too... that stuff stinks!*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 24, 2008)

Any kind of fish, ground beef (hamburgers, meatloaf), cooked spinach, stinky cheese. Lots of other stuff, too, but I'm not sure it's stuff that most people like.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 24, 2008)

May I add another to my list?

*I hate Smores'!* I can eat a graham cracker *alone*, I can eat a piece of chocolate *alone*, I can eat a marshmallow *alone*, but don't ask me to put the three together. The taste just doesn't do anything for me. Yuck!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

GOOMK:  I can't stand smores either

Chocolate, unless it's M&M's

Cookies,pies, cakes, and ice cream, coconut

Marshmallows, malt balls.......any sweet alcoholic drinks


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> ketchup .. but like heinz 57 ..



Me too, "Q".  I was allergic to tomatoes as a child and even though I grew out of it I never got a taste for ketchup or similar sauces.  I really don't like too much with cooked tomatoes though I will eat a bit of lasagna or spaghetti if is is cooked right (I would rather have a cream sauce).

Shellfish make me gag

Most BBQ sauces

any milkshake flavour other than vanilla or pineapple - seriously!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who dislike s'mores (yuk) and liverwurst (double yuck)


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 24, 2008)

i used to love ketchup .. but i am the kind of person 
that puts mayo on hotdogs .. i never knew about ketchup on french fries ..
i grew up in Scotland .. it was brown sauce and malt vinegar ..


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 24, 2008)

i don't like sauerkraut
i don't like green lima beans
i don't like vinegar
i don't like mustard
i don't like processed meats (balogna, hotdogs)


----------



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Me too, "Q". I was allergic to tomatoes as a child and even though I grew out of it I never got a taste for ketchup or similar sauces. I really don't like too much with cooked tomatoes though I will eat a bit of lasagna or spaghetti if is is cooked right (I would rather have a cream sauce).
> 
> Shellfish make me gag
> Most BBQ sauces
> ...


 
I'm with you on the BBQ sauce.  I use to never eat bbq because of this.  Then I discovered the dry rub stuff.... now that I can nosh on!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the smell of coffee, and I even like coffee flavored candies, but I don't like coffee.

I hate beer.

I don't like fresh figs.

I hate dates (always substitute raisins for them in recipes).

I hate black licorice.

I hate roasted peanuts.

I completely loathe cucumbers (except in pickle form).

I think that's about it.  

Barbara


----------



## smoke king (Oct 25, 2008)

Lobster-big seafarin' bug. Period.

Creme Fraiche
Marscapone cheese
After hearing these terms bandied about on food network for years, I had to try em'-both tasted like spoiled versions of Sour Cream and Philly cream cheese IMO

Romano cheese-Tastes like sweaty feet smell
Blue Cheese-Thats mold-need I say more?
Liver-never tried it, never will. Ditto on Brains, hearts, tongue and Foie Gras etc. No innards-thank you and good day.
Pretty much all mushrooms-well there was _one_ particular variety that I favored when I was lots younger-they tasted awful but when you ate them you.....you know what? Lets not even tell that story-
Brussel Sprouts/Asparagus
Lima Beans
Spinach-love it raw, *hate* it cooked!
Theres more, I need time to think...........


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

Some more things after reading the thread.

Any offal - I can't even take the smell. I especially dislike it when I am presented with a pork chop with a slice of kidney attached.
Blue cheese - my dad ate it all the time but I never got the taste for it.
whole large fish - the head gets me every time (I will eat whitebait though)


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> miniman....... fish and chips? Are you serious? (lol)
> I thought that was like the national food over there.....


 
Yeah it is but I can't stand it when it is served and has soggy batter, mushy flesh and the chips are flabby. A well cooked fish and chips is great.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Lobster-big seafarin' bug. Period...


I'm not much on lobster or crab either.  

Ricotta cheese is another that I just remembered.  I love lasagna, but I make mine with cottage cheese.  I hate the texture of ricotta.

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 25, 2008)

Lamb, brains, tongue.  Most fish, with VERY few exceptions (think what they've been eating and "breathing") Yuk!

I'm sure there's other things as well; I just don't want to think too hard about it and get an upset tummy.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, let me add:

Lima Beans
Liver (it serves three purposes in life:  1)  Filtration of toxins such as ethanol and caffeine from the bloodstream, 2)  Storage of fat-soluable vitamins and minerals,  3)  Catfish bait.  Notice that human consumption is NOT on that list)

I can eat chicken gizzards.  I haven't tried any other innards, so I won't comment on them.

I refuse to consume brain tissue or central nervous tissue.  Goggle "Crutchfeld-Jacob Disease" and/or Mad Cow Disease and see how it's spread.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2008)

miniman said:


> ...a pork chop with a slice of kidney attached...


 

I've never see that.  Could you be looking at a chop with the loin on one side of the bone and the tenderloin on the other side?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

andy, did you ever watch the "two old fat ladies"?

oops, sorry, it was just "two fat ladies". two old cods that loved to put bacon, butter, and lard on everything, especially offal. the english are famous for combining lean meats such as the leaner cuts of pork or beef, with fat and offal.

i happen to love offal, pork, and fat. i've yet to try "lights", though.


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I've never see that. Could you be looking at a chop with the loin on one side of the bone and the tenderloin on the other side?


 
It's classic over here, some of the chops are alongside the kidney and the butcher slices the kidney as he cuts the chop - most people over here love it, but I ask the butcher to keep the kidney.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2008)

miniman said:


> It's classic over here, some of the chops are alongside the kidney and the butcher slices the kidney as he cuts the chop - most people over here love it, but I ask the butcher to keep the kidney.


 

Sorry, miniman.  That's a new one on me.  Thanks for the education.  I think I'd skip the kidney too.  I might try them separately but not eith my chops.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 1, 2008)

Pumpkin pie
Caraway seeds
Peas
Sweet potatoes
Any animal organs (heart, liver, tongue, etc.)


----------



## homecook (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't stand marshmallows, whipped cream and bananas. They all make me gag if I eat them.

Barb


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 2, 2008)

*I hate...*


corn dogs
macaroni & cheese
lima beans
beer


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

I can





Max Sutton said:


> corn dogs
> macaroni & cheese
> lima beans
> beer



I can see the lima beans but beer?? or are you talking about American "beer" and I use that term very loosely.....our beer is horrible compared to the European brands.......sorry.....but tis true........


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a few ingredients I don't like. Most mainstream is cilantro.  I'll use it in a dish to please the DW but thats it.

As for a complete dish, I'd have to say desserts.  The DW makes the greatest Napoleon in the world (and yes, I will put it against any Napoleon out there) but sweets just aren't my thing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 2, 2008)

I had no idea how many foods I dislike until I read this thread. Black licorice, organ meats, balogna, head cheese, corn dogs, cotton candy, candy corn, okra, fennel, parsnips, snails any thing over smoked, cheap lunch meats, lamb, mule deer but I like white tail deer, antelope , grappa, mackerel, canned peas, giblet gravy, spam. I'm sure there is more


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 2, 2008)

Anything cranberry, grapefruit, anything tomato, green peppers, peanutbutter cookies, summer squash, bacon if I smell it cooking, and grapes


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

are you sure you're not preggers,   auntie V?????  just kidding.......could not stand the smell of bacon when I was pregnant..............made me sick to my stomach not to mention a bunch of other stuff.............


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

Black Licorice, Mint, anything with alcohol, horehound candy, most hard candies, ocra, and ripened, soft cheeses like camembert, brie, etc.  That's about it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!  I didn't realize how many foods I DO like until I ready everyone's list.  I'm having a difficult time coming up with a list.  Right now the only thing that comes to mind is caraway seeds.  I'll have to do some serious thinking.  I like most things and, I guess, my only dislikes are combinations of foods.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 2, 2008)

creamed corn, yuck. liver, really hotly  seasoned food. frozen peas, sushi, i am sure there are more, just can't remember them right now.


----------



## mikki (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a picky eater, It's easier to say what I eat.  Which is beef, chic, pork, most kinds of potatoes, with th exception of sweet potatoes, corn, green beans, lettuce, only a few kind of cheeses, tomatoe sauce for spaghetti and stuff like that. there probably is a few more things but not many.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

I know of a few foods that I like the flavor but just don't eat....beacuse.

Liver or any organ, foie gras, veal, bone marrow and things of that nature, caviar.

I've had pretty much everything I listed and didn't mind the flavor, but choose not to eat it or go out of my way to get it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2008)

Beer, black licorice, and most of the time cardamon (but I do like Chai tea).


----------

